# How to Restrict network access



## Raedor (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, 

I have a Home Broadband Belkin Modem Router F5D8233-4 along with 1 desktop and 2 laptops all running Vista HP sp2. 
We need to restrict our Sons network access on weekdays between 11.00pm - 8.00am Sunday through to Thursday.
However the Client IP filters page in the Web software, (see attached pic), 
all throw up duplicate error messages when I try to apply?
Am I doing something so stoopid I'm gonna be ashamed of the tons of answers heading my way or do I need to get some other software like Network Magic?
The limited helpfile on the Belkin Modem, (see below), seems to suggest I can set multiple times.

_Client IP filters
The Router can be configured to restrict access to the Internet, e-mail or other network services at specific days and times. Restriction can be set for a single computer, a range of computers, or multiple computers. To restrict Internet access to a single computer for example, enter the IP address of the computer you wish to restrict access to in the IP fields. Next enter 80 and 80 in the Port fields. Select TCP. Select Block. You can also select Always to block access all of the time. Select the day to start on top, the time to start on top, the day to end on the bottom and the time to stop on the bottom. Click "Apply Changes". The computer at the IP address you specified will now be blocked from Internet access at the times you specified. Note: be sure you have selected the correct time zone under Utilities> System Settings> Time Zone._

Please help and dont hold back if I am stoopid :danrakbrow:


----------



## Raedor (Nov 11, 2009)

Just an update to my post. 
I am now trialling Cisco Network Magic which seems to fit the bill perfectly it allows me to restrict my sons Net activity in ½ hour blocks. So I can now ensure he sleeps well in the week when the I shut down the Net and yet he can surf all he likes on Friday & Saturday.
It would be even better though if it would tell me how much he was downloading, as though, I dont have any objections to what he watches, and it is mainly movies, I think. I am concerned that my ISP provider will cap us if we exceed the fair usage policy they operate. 
Now if Network Magic had that tool too then I would whole heartedly recommend it. 
As it is I will still probably buy it.:smile:


----------



## Celtic86 (Nov 27, 2009)

Raedor, please let me know how you like Network Magic (NM) now that you've had it a couple of weeks. The reviews I found on it were uniformly terrible so despite buying a Cisco router this week, I have declined purchasing their mgt product, NM. I have been searching for something similar to NM since the features and literature are exactly what I want, but have been unable to find something most of the users (not the magazine editors) like. I hope you're having good luck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is nothing Network Magic does that you can't do without it.


----------

